# Microwave meals



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 4, 2011)

What are your favorite microwave meals and foods?

Personally, I find hot pockets to be amazing, considering how it only takes two minutes to prepare, and that you can buy 12 packs at a decent price, and for the taste, they aren't super fattening.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Jun 4, 2011)

I generally use the microwave to reheat pasta and pancakes, both of which are delicious.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 4, 2011)

The only ones I've ever tasted are Banquet, and they're good.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 4, 2011)

Some Celeste pizzas. OM NOM.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 4, 2011)

Ew, microwaved anything. We didn't even have microwaves in Germany.


----------



## Mustardear (Jun 4, 2011)

Microwaved frozen peas, because I'm too lazy to cook them properly.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jun 4, 2011)

Microwaved anything isn't half bad, but I'd rather everything is cooked.

Steak pies and lasagna are always good.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 4, 2011)

... I made a microwave brownie once! It was terrible.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 4, 2011)

I use microwaves to heat shit up moreso than to cook it.

So... microwave popcorn and that's about it.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 4, 2011)

Annie Chun makes some of the best instant noodles I've ever had ever. The noodles are actually pre-cooked and vacuum-sealed, none of that freeze-dried shit. :v 

They're pretty expensive  for instant stuff though.

Oh, and Chef Boyardee ravioli. Fuck yeah. 

(Other than that, I prefer oven-ready to microwaved. Anything previously frozen going into the microwave results in limp, soggy disappointment.)


----------



## Lili (Jun 4, 2011)

Ramen, popcorn, pot pies, hot chocolate, tea....  I don't like those TV dinners, though.  Those taste like shit.


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 4, 2011)

Am I the only one that microwaves soup? o.o


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 4, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> Am I the only one that microwaves soup? o.o


*Raises hand*


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 4, 2011)

Microwaves are terrible how do you guys even get that down your throat


----------



## Green (Jun 4, 2011)

well you're not supposed to eat the microwave, just the things in it!


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 4, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *Raises hand*


I mean, the alternative is cooking it on the stove! And that takes _forever_.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 4, 2011)

I cook soup in the microwave, too. Actually, if it's tinned (baked beans, spaghetti, etc.) I probably microwave it. Cooking on the hob does take forever (especially on our stupid electric hob) and means more washing-up at the end. I usually scramble eggs in the microwave, too. 

I eat actual microwave meals a lot less now; I lived on them in my first year of university, where the only cooking equipment we were given was a kettle, a toaster and a microwave, so I got a little sick of them (usually pasta meals; macaroni and cheese and/or penne and tomato).


----------



## Elliekat (Jun 4, 2011)

Microwave popcorn might as well be a meal for me XD


----------



## Automata heart (Jun 5, 2011)

watties spagiti. i don't really eat enough to really make stuff in the microwave, i mostly use it to heat up stuff that is already cooked. (one of the awesome things about living with your mum.)


----------



## OkamiAmaterasu (Jun 5, 2011)

I made a microwave cake with two friends, We decided to call it rock cake because it was impossible to eat.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't each much microwaved food, but I really want to try this.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 5, 2011)

Aobaru said:


> I mean, the alternative is cooking it on the stove! And that takes _forever_.


Really? Cooking most meals decently takes me maybe half an hour at most.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 5, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Really? Cooking most meals decently takes me maybe half an hour at most.


Well, compared to five minutes, that _is_ a long time. :P


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 5, 2011)

The add of nutrition, health benefits etc seems to make up for me for the extra time's worth of cutting up some onions, paprikas and boiling pasta/rice and cooking the meat and veggies...

I am not in a hurry anyways. I mean, have I really got something better to do?


----------



## Lili (Jun 7, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> this.


ohgod that looks amazing :d


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 7, 2011)

Lili said:


> ohgod that looks amazing :d


of course! the sorted crew always make awesome food. :o


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 7, 2011)

I microwave soup, and ready meals when my baby brother eats my tea. I will only eat ready meals from waitrose, iceland and birdseye though. No tesco. >:(


----------



## Spoon (Jun 7, 2011)

After discovering instant noodles at camp, they have become a principle food in food-I-eat-when-I'm-too-lazy-to-fix-anything-healthy. Microwavable creamy chicken soup, however, has be my favorite microwave food; it tastes wonderful and leaves you with a warm feeling when you're finished. I am going to throughly enjoy college food.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 7, 2011)

Spoon said:


> I am going to throughly enjoy college food.


You say that now.

_You say that now. _


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm thoroughly enjoying college food! :D


----------



## Lili (Jun 7, 2011)

College food sounds like a dream come true.  I'd love to live in a world where all I have to eat is Top Ramen and Chef Boyardee.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 8, 2011)

Eelektrik Barbarella said:


> You say that now.
> 
> _You say that now. _


Pretty much.



opaltiger said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying college food! :D



But you're, like, posh. >:(



Lili said:


> College food sounds like a dream come true.  I'd love to live in a world where all I have to eat is Top Ramen and Chef Boyardee.



It isn't.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 8, 2011)

Alvyren said:


> But you're, like, posh. >:(


secretly opal eats his college food with wine and cheese, sometimes with caviar. :O


----------



## Minish (Jun 8, 2011)

ultraviolet said:


> secretly opal eats his college food with wine and cheese, sometimes with caviar. :O


"secretly", pff


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey! I can categorically state that the college has _never_ served caviar.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 8, 2011)

Lili said:


> College food sounds like a dream come true.  I'd love to live in a world where all I have to eat is Top Ramen and Chef Boyardee.


I lived in a world where Chef Boyardee was a blessing because at least it was better than eating in the cafeteria. Ramen got old after the first couple weeks. Getting Burger King or something was wonderful because at least it was  processed unhealthy shit that _tasted okay_. I was always at least a little bit queasy. My digestive system was probably almost done for by the end of the year.  

Freshman 15? I _lost_ 15 pounds my first year of college. Suffice to say next year I'm staying in the upperclassman dorms that have kitchens and am purchasing a smaller meal plan. :|


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 8, 2011)

This is the only good microwave brownie recipe I could find

And it's amazing.


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 8, 2011)

I actually really love making my own food at uni (mostly without a microwave, to be fair). I'm getting better at things I could cook before, and am learning how to make new things all the time. I learnt the other day that I can make good omelettes! :D

I can also now make sponge cake, bannana cake, chocolate cake, museli cake, lemon cake, apple crumble, rhubarb crumble and Mars bar cheesecake.

Although, I have to say - I do _not_ understand how students can be expected to live without a kettle (the most essential of all cooking appliances). Apparently, most Americans don't have kettles? HOW??? How do you make tea and boil water for rice and pasta without it taking an absolute age?


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 8, 2011)

You use a pan????


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 8, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Although, I have to say - I do _not_ understand how students can be expected to live without a kettle (the most essential of all cooking appliances). Apparently, most Americans don't have kettles? HOW??? How do you make tea and boil water for rice and pasta without it taking an absolute age?


Sometimes, I boil the water in the microwave when I'm too lazy to wait for the kettle.

It takes my microwave 2 minutes to boil a cup of water, and 5 for the kettle, but I guess dorm room microwaves are really bad [I'm only in high school]


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 9, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> How do you make tea and boil water for rice and pasta without it taking an absolute age?


... wait what how do you make pasta with a kettle?  It surely doesn't go _in_ the kettle?  I just put the water and pasta in a pot on the stove and then put the lid on until it boils and then take the lid off while I let it keep going.


----------



## bulbasaur (Jun 9, 2011)

...You're supposed to wait until the water boils, _then_ add the pasta in slowly so that the water keeps on boiling.

At least that's what my foods teacher tells me.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 9, 2011)

But kettles make the hot water stage go so much faster!!!


----------



## Aisling (Jun 9, 2011)

I usually heat up pizza, or make ramen or soup in the microwave...

I plan on investing time into figuring out how to prepare that quick pasta salad stuff in a microwave though since we don't have a working stove where I live 90% of the time (from what little time I've spent looking at the back of this stuff I haven't seen microwave instructions). I mean, all you do is cook the noodles in boiling water and stir it around and then strain it out and mix it with mayo! Surely if you can make ramen in a microwave you can make this stuff.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 9, 2011)

Put the water in a pot then put that pot on the stove (covered with a lid) until it boils, at which point put in the pasta.

My folks do have a kettle, but we only really use it for heating coffee water.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 9, 2011)

Bayleafqween said:


> Sometimes, I boil the water in the microwave when I'm too lazy to wait for the kettle.
> 
> It takes my microwave 2 minutes to boil a cup of water, and 5 for the kettle, but I guess dorm room microwaves are really bad [I'm only in high school]


... don't, there's a risk of superheating water and getting yourself some severe burns. microwaving liquids to boiling point can be really dangerous!


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, it takes about three minutes to boil water in a kettle (obviously, the amount of time varis with how much water you have, and with what your voltage is - in the US, it's very low and would probably still take ages), and then you pour it into a saucepan of pasta on the hob, and it's cooked in about five minutes. 

You have to plan your entire bloody day around making a cup of tea if you're heating the water in a pan. Start heating it at breakfast, and you might have a nice cuppa right before bedtime.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah but often you put salt in the water etc etc, and it also holds a bigger volume.

For tea I use a water boiler.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 10, 2011)

For boiling things we just use pan + lid. We do have a gas stove instead of a electric stove, though.

The kettle's for tea, but we rarely use it.

We have one of those single cup coffee makers for coffee and everyone worships it.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 10, 2011)

Zhorken said:


> ... wait what how do you make pasta with a kettle?  It surely doesn't go _in_ the kettle?  I just put the water and pasta in a pot on the stove and then put the lid on until it boils and then take the lid off while I let it keep going.


Sometimes I boil the water in the kettle and then transfer that water into a saucepan on the hob so that I save myself 20 minutes of heating water up to boiling point. We have a gas cooker/hob so it's really quite good for keeping the boiling water hot once it had been transferred! :D


----------



## Munchkin (Jun 11, 2011)

Leggo my Eggos! >:/

...

*exit*


----------



## spaekle (Jun 11, 2011)

Melodic Harmony said:


> Leggo my Eggos! >:/
> 
> ...
> 
> *exit*


You _microwave_ those? D:


----------



## Loffyglu (Jun 12, 2011)

Freaking Ellios pizza, man. That stuff's amazing. :c

...Granted, I like it a lot better when it's in the oven rather than the microwave. But you can microwave it, so it fits here I guess :V


----------



## Phantom (Jun 12, 2011)

Ewwww microwave waffles? Doesn't that make them all soggy and... blech. 

Anyways... It's weird I microwaved more when I lived at my parent's house, now that I moved out I actually cook my meals, rather than nuke them. Isn't that sort of the opposite?


----------



## Zhu Que (Jun 12, 2011)

Ovens cook from the outside in, whilst microwaves cook from the inside out. Some argue that food loses less nutrients when cooked in a microwave, however, I'd still prefer to cook in the oven/over the stove any day. 

But for general reheating of leftovers etc. microwave all the way.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 12, 2011)

Not from the inside out. It cooks with the heat generated by making the water molecules in food rub together.


----------

